# Show your Generic lights



## bykfixer (Jul 6, 2016)

At some point "the generic" flashlight was produced.
Looking at flashlight museum.com it appears it wasn't long after the flashlight began to be mass produced.

In many cases they were 'house' lights at small five n dime stores like now defunct "Macks", franchised mom n pop spots like "Tru-Valu" hardware stores, gas stations and who knows where...
Some were promotional based with an insurance agents info, real estate companies and clubs. 

Typically they had no clue of who made them. 

So if you have some like that in your collection you can show them here.




Thanks Greg.
A 2C reportedly made by bright star and a 1aa art deco pocket light.
Note the distinct Bright Star switch. 
The 1aa looks like a mini Burgess penlight.




A switchless brass pocket light. 
Inside it has "pat pend" with no other markings. 
A pin inside the head contacts the body when twisted tight, thereby completing the circuit.




Art deco lipstick light.
Twist to click switch on the tail.




A few examples of modern generics from chains of auto part stores(multi led lights), an office store (snake light), Sears (the clip light) and a Honda dealer promo (small blue bendy light)





A generic writing penlight from one of those chain Dollar stores.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 15, 2016)

Well it seems the generic 2C made for bright star was also available by Ranger and True Value in 2D flavor.





The Ranger was supposedly made in the 50's, the True Value in the 70's and generic in the 80's. 
Hmmmm


----------

